
Scientists identify main component of brain repair after stroke - Oatseller
http://www.nih.gov/news-events/news-releases/scientists-identify-main-component-brain-repair-after-stroke
======
tzm
This is important news that's analogous to stem cell therapy for stroke
patients... like my mother.

This work was supported by grants from the NINDS (NS085019, NS086431) and the
American Heart Association (09SDG2310180).

~~~
ezequiel-garzon
Has she made progress with this therapy? I'd heartily appreciate as much
commentary as possible. My mother also had a stroke many years ago. Best
wishes.

------
markkat
Why is this of particular interest? I work in a neurology research lab that
specializes in stroke. There are dozens of proteins that have similar effects,
BDNF, EGF, VEGF, NGF, etc., not to mention miRNAs.

This is just one small component of brain repair.

Oddly, it seems that I am seeing more of this on HN lately.

~~~
agumonkey
How early does these trigger growth ? I find it a bit paradoxical that in a
time of resource denial growth should occur. Obviously I'm missing something.

------
ancaster
Link to article:
[http://www.nature.com/neuro/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nn.41...](http://www.nature.com/neuro/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nn.4146.html)

Link to pdf: [http://www.nature.com.sci-
hub.club/neuro/journal/vaop/ncurre...](http://www.nature.com.sci-
hub.club/neuro/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nn.4146.html)

------
nonbel
>“We found that GDF10 caused many different neurons in a dish to grow,
including human neurons that were derived from stem cells,” said Dr.
Carmichael.

NGF (Nerve Growth Factor) is added to dishes nearly every time such
experiments are done to get neurons to grow. I'm sure they plated them on
laminin or whatever substrate works best for those neurons as well. I haven't
read the paper, but from the layman's description this sounds like hype.

------
waltherp
Im not sure if this is a new find. Doctors in Japan and Karolinska Institutet
in sweden did something similar when they took samples from patients who
received cord cell transplants. The findings suggested suggested that brain
function can be improved using mesenchymal cells that secrete growth factors
and cytokines which activate a mechanism that leads to improved neuro
function,neurogenesis and angiogenesis. The issue is that the results should
be able to be verified with long-term follow ups to evaluate functional
outcomes and possible harmful effects.

[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11988611](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11988611)

[https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/results?term=stem+cells+AND+s...](https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/results?term=stem+cells+AND+stroke)

[http://stemcellthailand.org/therapies/stroke-ischemic-
hemorr...](http://stemcellthailand.org/therapies/stroke-ischemic-hemorrhagic/)

